# Anyone know where to buy Tender Quick



## ismoke (Apr 2, 2010)

locally in the Greensboro, NC area?  I tried Morton's website, but they didn't list any stores in 50 miles, so I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone knew where it could be had.  I have looked online, and may still order it, but shipping seems really high to me for the cost of the product.  I'm only going to buy 1 bag, as I have never tried making my own bacon, and I don't want to drop a bunch of money on something that I think I'll like, but don't really know.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## brokenwing (Apr 2, 2010)

Did you check your grocery stores.  We have a Kennies, and a food lion, and they both carry tenderquick.  Do you have any butcher shops in your area?  They also sell it.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

Last time I checked local grocery had it.  Honestly, I have stopped using it and use cure#1 (depends on what you are doing) and salt.

If you can't find it PM me and I will check and see If I can get some for you.


----------



## ismoke (Apr 2, 2010)

I checked the local Harris Teeter and Lowe's, but hadn't checked Food Lion.  Thanks for the suggestion.  Werd - I will do that.


----------



## herkysprings (Apr 2, 2010)

I had to buy mine online. I bought 2 bags of it just incase. it came through the mail pretty quick, within a week.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 2, 2010)

I have heard rumors of Gander Mountain having it but have never looked for it at the Greensboro store. Might have to take a trip south to Concord and check out Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## ismoke (Apr 2, 2010)

Bass Pro is a great idea...my mother in law is in town starting tomorrow, and we were going to go to Charlotte for something Monday anyways...


----------



## grampyskids (Apr 2, 2010)

I got screwed by Morton with freight charges. I have 2 extra bags. You want to trade?


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 3, 2010)

For what it is worth, I make my own for bacon.

2 oz prague/instacure/etc #1
8 oz extra fine granulated sugar
16 oz kosher salt

And then add garlic powder, onion powder and maple sugar for flavor.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 3, 2010)

I was given a bag along time ago. But I hear you can get your tenderquick and the shipping won't kill you from Butcher-Packer for your spices and kits for bacon, sausage and jerky too.


----------



## erain (Apr 3, 2010)

all the bigger groc stores up here have it in stock, in the spice section close to the salts. generally on the bottom shelf...


----------



## mudduck (Apr 3, 2010)

i get mine at a farmers co-op store. co. co-op
farm and ranch co-op somewhere like that


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Apr 3, 2010)

Try Piggly Wiggly if you have one nearby.


----------

